# Fires in Cairo



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm seeing reports on Twitter of the Tax Building and Police Station s? on fire now. 




AlArabiya_EngAl Arabiya English





Cairo's al-Marg police station has been set on fire and there are reports that detained suspects have fled: #AlArabiya correspondent #Egypt


Where is the Al Marg police station? Downtown area?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I'm seeing reports on Twitter of the Tax Building and Police Station s? on fire now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tax building is the property tax buildihg in Mansour street downtowm.

Al Marg is eastern Cairo and a poor area mostly agricultaral land.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> The tax building is the property tax buildihg in Mansour street downtowm.
> 
> Al Marg is eastern Cairo and a poor area mostly agricultaral land.


 Gunmen set fire to a police station in the east Cairo suburb of Marg on Friday and released the suspects who were being held there, security officials told state TV Friday.
Unrest is simmering nationwide in the wake of the country's worst-ever football disaster in Port Said, which killed 74 people on Wednesday. Over the past three days twelve people have died in protests against the security forces, who are widely seen as responsible for the disaster.
In the neighborhood of Dokki in Cairo, five men stormed another police station and tried to take a policeman's weapon, but he fought them off, according to the same officials.

Cairo, with 20 million inhabitants the largest city in Africa in terms of population density, witnessed high rates of armed robberies, car thefts and attacks on banks last week.

Egypt has faced a surge in crime since the 25 January revolution, which uprooted a police state.

Protesters accuse the police and the ruling military council of deliberate negligence in the face of a security vacuum over the past year. AMAY


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hhaddad - any news on the damage to the tax building? Haven't had time yet to look at all the news. I remember reading yesterday, something about some news being leaked about the building being on fire, 4 HOURS before it was even set.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> hhaddad - any news on the damage to the tax building? Haven't had time yet to look at all the news. I remember reading yesterday, something about some news being leaked about the building being on fire, 4 HOURS before it was even set.


No news except they put the fire out early this morning.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tax office fire is mentioned here

Soccer deaths: violence and mourning | Video | Reuters.com


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Tax office fire is mentioned here
> 
> Soccer deaths: violence and mourning | Video | Reuters.com


The Tax office building was again set on fire last night.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Also the gas pipeline supplying Jordan and Israel was blown up again near Areesh in northan Sinai.


----------

